# The Give me a hard time thread



## Twin Fist (May 26, 2009)

seriously, have at it, just dont get in trouble


----------



## MSUTKD (May 26, 2009)

Hogu are for people who actually can hit and do.


----------



## dancingalone (May 26, 2009)

You're a loser because you teach an obsolete style of TKD.  If you really knew the real TKD, you'd be following the true master, General Choi, and you'd be doing sine wave.

I've seen your youtube vides and frankly you frighten small children along with my chihuahua.

And what's with the hogus are for wussies remarks?  If you dare show your face to me in real life, I'd drop you with my patented 540 jump round house kick the likes never seen before this side of Chuck Norris.


----------



## miguksaram (May 26, 2009)

Twin Fist said:


> seriously, have at it, just dont get in trouble


No fun shooting at a target that just stands there.  I'm like the T-rex...I must hunt. ha.haha


----------



## Twin Fist (May 26, 2009)

obsolete? I say classic

hogus suck, and the only fighters I have even seen wear them are those olympic style kickboxers, none of whom can even throw a decent punch or land a kick without falling over.

The WTF style of fighting is sloppy, haphazard, and will get your *** busted on the street.


----------



## miguksaram (May 26, 2009)

Twin Fist said:


> obsolete? I say classic
> 
> hogus suck, and the only fighters I have even seen wear them are those olympic style kickboxers, none of whom can even throw a decent punch or land a kick without falling over.
> 
> The WTF style of fighting is sloppy, haphazard, and will get your *** busted on the street.


Would you say classic like coke classic which is actually new coke with old coke flavor, because the old coke was new coke flavor prior to be old coke, but not like diet coke which didn't fall between coke classic or new coke?  That type of classic?


----------



## troubleenuf (May 26, 2009)

Unfortunately you are partly right.  There are many olympic style fighters I wouldn't want backing me up on the street.  However, there are others who would clean house in a street situation.  To lump them all in a pile is a bit ignorant.  Hogus are a GREAT training tool when used right.  But I do miss the days when we didnt even know what one was.
  Just a point.... I trained with the Korean team a few years back (before I got old) and they didnt have a clue what to do with their hands.  You paid hell getting in but once inside they were lost.  A typical case of sport fighting only without good application of all skills.




Twin Fist said:


> obsolete? I say classic
> 
> hogus suck, and the only fighters I have even seen wear them are those olympic style kickboxers, none of whom can even throw a decent punch or land a kick without falling over.
> 
> The WTF style of fighting is sloppy, haphazard, and will get your *** busted on the street.


----------



## Earl Weiss (May 26, 2009)

Twin Fist said:


> obsolete? I say classic
> 
> hogus suck, and the only fighters I have even seen wear them are those olympic style kickboxers, none of whom can even throw a decent punch or land a kick without falling over.
> 
> The WTF style of fighting is sloppy, haphazard, and will get your *** busted on the street.


 
Shows how little you know. That's what their hands seem to be covering--- their asses. (Maybe it's the be prepared for the prison defense) If you knew anything you would say they would get their noses busted.  (For those who may not realize it this is tongue in cheek.)


----------



## searcher (May 26, 2009)

You need to finish your website.    It makes me cranky when I go to it and it makes me want to step on the webmaster.







Sorry, that is the best I can do.


----------



## Twin Fist (May 26, 2009)

your man crush on me is showing again searcher

let me help you out.

TKD is japanese in origin, and anyone that doesnt admitt that simple truth eats dog doo


----------



## Xue Sheng (May 26, 2009)

Live in a swamp and be three dimensional,
Put a live chicken in your underwear,
Go into a closet and suck eggs 

But I can't take credit for coming up with that it comes from.... 



> Be courteous, kind and forgiving,
> Be gentle and peaceful each day,
> Be warm and human and grateful,
> And have a good thing to say.
> ...


----------



## Bones (May 26, 2009)

You run around your dojang screaming kobra kai!


----------



## Twin Fist (May 26, 2009)

Bones said:


> You run around your dojang screaming kobra kai!



hey, fear does NOT exist in this dojo




oh, also, v-necks? GHEY


----------



## Omar B (May 26, 2009)

Kung Fu, I just don't get it, are they like dancing really weird?


----------



## Empty Hands (May 26, 2009)

Do all TKDers have such impressive chi-bellies?  I thought that honor was reserved for the Kenpo seniors.


----------



## just2kicku (May 26, 2009)

OK, I'll bite, what the hell is a hogu?


----------



## Twin Fist (May 26, 2009)

I actually got my black in Kenpo first...


wait, wut?




Empty Hands said:


> Do all TKDers have such impressive chi-bellies?  I thought that honor was reserved for the Kenpo seniors.


----------



## Twin Fist (May 26, 2009)

just2kicku said:


> OK, I'll bite, what the hell is a hogu?




hogu are the giant maxi pads that WTF (olympic style) fighers wear to make sure they dont get a bruised uterus.

dudes included.

they dont wear gloves becasue none of them ever learned to throw a punch


----------



## just2kicku (May 26, 2009)

Ohhh.... OK. I wore one of those once. Borrowed a friends stuff to fight in one of his tournys'. Hate them, you can't move in them. Also found out in that tourny that front leg sweeps, groin shots and reverse punches to the head are illegal and cause for DQ. Go figure. Oh and bumping chests' is tying up. Apparently your not allowed to grab the guy and throw him to the ground and drill him. Learn something new everyday!


----------



## Steve (May 26, 2009)

Twin Fist said:


> seriously, have at it, just dont get in trouble


You're ugly and your mama dresses you funny?


----------



## Empty Hands (May 26, 2009)

Twin Fist said:


> I actually got my black in Kenpo first...



It all makes sense now! :lol:


----------



## artFling (May 26, 2009)

stevebjj said:


> You're ugly and your mama dresses you funny?



Ok, I can't comment on the first part, cause, well, who am I to talk; you know the whole glass house thing.  But the second part...I've often wondered who dressed him.  But I don't think it's his mom because her taste is much better than that.


----------



## Twin Fist (May 26, 2009)

see people, this is a classic example of someone going swimming with T-Bone underwear on.

sooner or later you gonna get bit....


----------



## Andy Moynihan (May 26, 2009)

I like French fries.


----------



## Twin Fist (May 26, 2009)

lemme see

oh yeah, here is another good one.

schools that dont allow groin kicks in sparring?

wussy


----------



## just2kicku (May 26, 2009)

Twin Fist said:


> lemme see
> 
> oh yeah, here is another good one.
> 
> ...



Gotta agree with that one


----------



## Thesemindz (May 26, 2009)

Twin Fist said:


> lemme see
> 
> oh yeah, here is another good one.
> 
> ...


 
Depends on what they're teaching. But if they purport to teach street self defense, than I would say that any school that doesn't at least sometimes allow groin kicks, strikes to the face, throws, sweeps, ground fighting, and weapons, is at best, not honest about the product they are selling.

As to taking a shot at you, hmmm...umm.... Nancy?


-Rob


----------



## Loomie (May 26, 2009)

Twin Fist said:


> seriously, have at it, just dont get in trouble


 

Thats cute


----------



## NPTKD (May 26, 2009)

i ONLY HAVE ONE THING......slimfast!


----------



## MA-Caver (May 26, 2009)

Give you a hard time eh? Hmm, lessee... how about

Yo momma is so stupid that it takes her two hours to watch 60 minutes. 

You's so stupid you couldn't find your *** with both hands and a flashlight!


----------



## granfire (May 26, 2009)

I know I am missing something.....


----------



## terryl965 (May 26, 2009)

granfire said:


> I know I am missing something.....


 
Me too what is the sole purpose of this thread to bash another member, I thought that was against the rules.


----------



## granfire (May 26, 2009)

He liek, so totally sux and stuff!

I know I should throw some numbers in there, too and cripple the language some more, but I am really old and stuff! 

He must be bored, hurt, or both and can't train!


----------



## Twin Fist (May 26, 2009)

it's only against the rules if he doesnt ask for it

I am BEGGING for it


----------



## granfire (May 26, 2009)

So how bored are you?


----------



## Cirdan (May 27, 2009)

I don't want to talk to you no more, you empty-headed animal food trough water! I fart in your general direction! Your mother was a hamster and your father smelt of elderberries! Get back to the dojang and train or I shall taunt you a second time!


----------



## tellner (May 27, 2009)

That wasn't your real voice in the videos. 
You were dubbed!


----------



## Carol (May 27, 2009)

Hmmm...the voice in the clip didn't sound very Texan...


----------



## searcher (May 27, 2009)

Your style is not a real style because it is not part of the World Sokeship Council.

And you can't take up another style unless you are going to drop TKD.


----------



## Tez3 (May 27, 2009)

Twin Fist said:


> *hogu are the giant maxi pads that WTF* (*olympic style) fighers wear* to make sure they dont get a bruised uterus.
> 
> dudes included.
> 
> they dont wear gloves becasue none of them ever learned to throw a punch


 
However they are brilliant for children when hey are sparring especially for the littlest ones....because when they fall or get knocked over they lie on their backs like turtles and can't get up again, they squirm around arms and legs flailing then start crying! Makes you laugh and dear me if you teach kids you need a laugh now and again!


----------



## Tez3 (May 27, 2009)

terryl965 said:


> Me too what is the sole purpose of this thread to *bash another member*, I thought that was against the rules.


 
Nah, only to bash your own.


----------



## Stac3y (May 27, 2009)

Cirdan said:


> I don't want to talk to you no more, you empty-headed animal food trough water! I fart in your general direction! Your mother was a hamster and your father smelt of elderberries! Get back to the dojang and train or I shall taunt you a second time!


 
Dang! You beat me to it.


----------



## just2kicku (May 27, 2009)

Carol Kaur said:


> Hmmm...the voice in the clip didn't sound very Texan...



Where's the video?


----------



## Twin Fist (May 27, 2009)

Carol Kaur said:


> Hmmm...the voice in the clip didn't sound very Texan...



I lost my accent in the navy. Plus I learned a long time ago that if you SOUND like Jethro Bodine, people tend to treat you like Jethro Bodine.


----------



## Daniel Sullivan (May 27, 2009)

Twin Fist said:


> obsolete? I say classic
> 
> hogus suck, and the only fighters I have even seen wear them are those olympic style kickboxers, none of whom can even throw a decent punch or land a kick without falling over.


Kumdo schools use hogu and Kendo schools do too, though it bogu in kendo.  We use it for good reason too.  

For TKD, I would probably rather boxing gloves and a good set of insteps for the sport.



Twin Fist said:


> The WTF style of fighting is sloppy, haphazard, and will get your *** busted on the street.


Only as sloppy as a fighter makes it, but of course it would get you busted on the street; it is a sport/game.  

Personally, I feel that the Kukkiwon should devise a more traditional set of sparring rules for KKW schools that are not competition oriented.

As for WTF style, maybe if they trained like kyoshukinai, your opinion would be different?

I know, I am not giving you a hard time.  But as I said before, if your school were in Maryland, you would see me in your classes.

Daniel


----------



## Daniel Sullivan (May 27, 2009)

tellner said:


> That wasn't your real voice in the videos.
> You were dubbed!


No; when one hits a certain level of mastery in the arts, their real voice becomes a bad dub.  It happened to all of the great masters when they tried to do movies until Chuck Norris developed a special jutsu for retaining one's natural voice, thus hiding this level of mastery from the unworthy.

Daniel


----------



## Twin Fist (May 27, 2009)

Daniel Sullivan said:


> But as I said before, if your school were in Maryland, you would see me in your classes.
> 
> Daniel



ah, i like you, you can come over to me house and **** my sister


----------



## searcher (May 27, 2009)

Twin Fist said:


> Jethro Bodine.


 

Is he your brother, father, uncle, grandpa, or all of them wrapped in one?


----------



## searcher (May 27, 2009)

Twin Fist said:


> ah, i like you, you can come over to me house and **** my sister


 

I thought he already had.




Or was that your mother?


----------



## Carol (May 27, 2009)

searcher said:


> I thought he already had.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You're assuming they are different women?


----------



## shesulsa (May 28, 2009)

Twin Fist said:


> seriously, have at it, just dont get in trouble



:wavey:

:lfao:


----------



## just2kicku (May 28, 2009)

Carol Kaur said:


> You're assuming they are different women?



That's frickin' hilarious, you're slaying me Carol! LMAO


----------



## elder999 (May 28, 2009)

You are a day late and a dollar short.Any friend of yours -- is a friend of yours.Did your parents ever ask you to run away from home?Do you still love nature, despite what it did to you?He is living proof that man can live without a brain!
If you spoke your mind, you'd be speechless.If you stand close enough to him, you can hear the ocean.
If you were twice as smart, you'd still be stupid.
Is your name Maple Syrup? It should be, you sap.
Keep talking. I always yawn when I'm interested.
One more wrinkle and you'd pass for a prune.
Ordinarily people live and learn. You just live.
Whatever is eating you -- must be suffering horribly.
You are so dull, you can't even cut a fart.
You are so dumb, you stand on a chair to raise your IQ.
You are so old, even your memory is in black and white.
You are very smart. You have brains you never used.
You got more issues than National Geographic!
You must have a very large brain, to hold so much ignorance.You are a black-and-white mind working on a color-coded problem.

Yours was an unnatural birth; you came from a human being.


----------



## Daniel Sullivan (May 28, 2009)

Twin Fist said:


> ah, i like you, you can come over to me house and **** my sister


I certainly hope that you have informed her of this!

Daniel


----------



## Twin Fist (May 28, 2009)

what do you care? plus, it aint like you are getting a lot of offers, i've seen your pic, I know better............


----------



## CoryKS (May 28, 2009)

Your name makes no sense at all. I mean, Twin Fist? Do you have two rights or two lefts?

Update:  I'm throwin' in a smiley 'cuz I'm uncomfortable with the premise. Even though you asked for it.


----------



## Xue Sheng (May 28, 2009)

CoryKS said:


> Your name makes no sense at all. I mean, Twin Fist? Do you have two rights or two lefts?
> 
> Update: I'm throwin' in a smiley 'cuz I'm uncomfortable with the premise. Even though you asked for it.


 

Well...from the picture in his avatar it appears to be two rights so apparently when people tell him his "other right" they are really talking about his other right and not his left. 

or it could all just be he doesn't know his right from his left.


----------



## CoryKS (May 28, 2009)

Xue Sheng said:


> Well...from the picture in his avatar it appears to be two rights


 
Son of a gun, you're right. Bet that's a good convo starter.  "Hey behbeh... wanna see my two right hands?"


----------



## Twin Fist (May 28, 2009)

yeah, i really need to do something about that......though, if it was one left and one right, would they be twins?


----------



## Xue Sheng (May 28, 2009)

CoryKS said:


> Son of a gun, you're right. Bet that's a good convo starter. "Hey behbeh... wanna see my two right hands?"


 
Hmmm makes me wonder if he can write with both hands and they are both rightswould he still be ambidextrous


----------



## CoryKS (May 28, 2009)

Twin Fist said:


> yeah, i really need to do something about that......though, if it was one left and one right, would they be twins?


 
No, but you should leave it.  "Matching Pair of Fists" doesn't sound as cool.


----------



## Xue Sheng (May 28, 2009)

CoryKS said:


> No, but you should leave it. "Matching Pair of Fists" doesn't sound as cool.


 
Yup they wouldn't even be fraternal twins.
And Fraternal Twins Fists just sounds silly anyway


----------



## Twin Fist (May 28, 2009)

Xue Sheng said:


> And Fraternal Twins Fists just sounds silly anyway




I KNOW, right?


----------



## CoryKS (May 28, 2009)

How about "The Remarkably Similar Fists of Death"?


----------



## Twin Fist (May 28, 2009)

oh, apparently i am a jerk..i know,  BIG SHOCK


----------



## elder999 (May 28, 2009)

CoryKS said:


> How about "The Remarkably Similar Fists of Death"?


 

"Dyslexic Fists of Ufry"


----------



## dancingalone (May 28, 2009)

Twin Fist said:


> oh, apparently i am a jerk..i know,  BIG SHOCK



Not a jerk, just brutally honest and willing to open your mouth (er, fingers).  Truth be told, TF, I rather think every forum needs someone like you.


----------



## CoryKS (May 28, 2009)

Twin Fist said:


> oh, apparently i am a jerk..i know, BIG SHOCK


 
Do you do that with your right hand or your... er, _other_ right hand?


----------



## Twin Fist (May 28, 2009)

CoryKS said:


> Do you do that with your right hand or your... er, _other_ right hand?



when you are good, you can switch out and gain a stroke


----------



## Twin Fist (May 28, 2009)

elder999 said:


> "Dyslexic Fists of Ufry"




ok, THATS funny


----------



## Carol (May 28, 2009)

Xue Sheng said:


> Well...from the picture in his avatar it appears to be two rights so apparently when people tell him his "other right" they are really talking about his other right and not his left.
> 
> or it could all just be he doesn't know his right from his left.



So he's saying he needs to be right all the time?   :lol:


----------



## shesulsa (May 28, 2009)

Wouldn't that be Siamese Twin Fists? *stifles snicker*


----------



## zDom (May 28, 2009)

I never really thought about his forum name: I always figured it was a tribute to his Friday Night dates.

But seriously, I'm not going to give him a hard time. Taekwondo is GREAT for those who can't handle hapkido.


----------



## Twin Fist (May 28, 2009)

Hapkido, for guys that want to be Van Damm AND Seagal

all in one......


----------



## zDom (May 28, 2009)

Twin Fist said:


> Hapkido, for guys that want to be Van Damm AND Seagal
> 
> all in one......




Pft. This coming from the guy who thinks "crosstraining" means doing techniques while wearing a dress ...


----------



## Twin Fist (May 28, 2009)

IT WAS A KILT DAMN YOU

you promised you wouldnt tell anyone!




zDom said:


> Pft. This coming from the guy who thinks "crosstraining" means doing techniques while wearing a dress ...


----------



## miguksaram (May 28, 2009)

Twin Fist said:


> IT WAS A KILT DAMN YOU
> 
> you promised you wouldnt tell anyone!


 
I would have almost believed you if it wasn't for the slip you wore underneath it. 

One man's kilt is another man's hakama.


----------



## Stac3y (May 28, 2009)

Twin Fist said:


> yeah, i really need to do something about that......though, if it was one left and one right, would they be twins?


 
Fraternal.


----------



## Xue Sheng (May 28, 2009)

CoryKS said:


> How about "The Remarkably Similar Fists of Death"?


 
:lfao:

How about the associated fists of doom 



elder999 said:


> "Dyslexic Fists of Ufry"


 
:lfao:




Carol Kaur said:


> So he's saying he needs to be right all the time? :lol:


 
Exactly and he STILL doesn't know his right fron his left 



zDom said:


> Pft. This coming from the guy who thinks "crosstraining" means doing techniques while wearing a dress ...


 
:lfao:


----------



## dancingalone (May 28, 2009)

Twin Fist said:


> yeah, i really need to do something about that......though, if it was one left and one right, would they be twins?



So which one are you?  Danny DeVito?


----------



## Twin Fist (May 28, 2009)

dancingalone said:


> So which one are you?  Danny DeVito?




hey, short and thick will do the trick

just ask your sister


----------



## dancingalone (May 28, 2009)

Twin Fist said:


> hey, short and thick will do the trick
> 
> just ask your sister



You mean Vashti?  Oh good, I'm glad she found someone.


----------



## elder999 (May 28, 2009)

You are not the worst person in the world, but until one worse comes along, you'll do.

You are not yourself today._ I noticed the improvement immediately.
_


----------



## elder999 (May 29, 2009)

You are so dishonest that I can't even be sure that what you tell me are lies!
You are so dumb, your fingers and toes are numbered.
You are so dumb, you need a cue card to say "Huh?"
You are so dumb, you need instructions on how to use a rocking chair.
You are so dumb, you planted a dogwood tree and expected a litter of puppies.
You are so dumb, you play solitaire...for cash.


(Note to self: do *not* let this thread die-*ever!* :lfao: )


----------



## Twin Fist (May 29, 2009)

*thinking this is the most fun Elder has had since they came out with viagra


----------



## elder999 (May 29, 2009)

Twin Fist said:


> *thinking this is the most fun Elder has had since they came out with viagra


 

Yeah, I heard you spent all your money on Viagra, and now you're _hard up_.....for cash.:lfao:

Someone else said that you taking Viagra was like Disneyland-pay $40 to wait one hour for a two-minute ride. :lfao:


----------



## Xue Sheng (May 29, 2009)

elder999 said:


> You are so dishonest that I can't even be sure that what you tell me are lies!
> You are so dumb, your fingers and toes are numbered.
> You are so dumb, you need a cue card to say "Huh?"
> You are so dumb, you need instructions on how to use a rocking chair.
> ...


 
Ahh we should just leave Twin Fists alone because If it is true that what you don't know can't hurt you, then he's invulnerable.


----------



## miguksaram (May 29, 2009)

Twin Fist said:


> hey, short and thick will do the trick
> 
> just ask your sister


Ahhh...so you're the one she told me she fell asleep in the middle of it all.


----------



## Twin Fist (May 29, 2009)

no i said that was when the roofy kicked in


----------



## elder999 (May 29, 2009)

Twin Fist said:


> no i said that was when the roofy kicked in


 

*You* are the reason God created the_ middle finger_. :lfao:


----------



## Twin Fist (May 29, 2009)

no, i AM the middle finger


----------



## elder999 (May 29, 2009)

Twin Fist said:


> no, i AM the middle finger


 :lol:

You make me believe in reincarnation. Nobody can be that stupid in one lifetime.:lfao:


----------



## Twin Fist (May 30, 2009)

never under estimate me


----------



## Xue Sheng (May 30, 2009)

I&#8217;m kind of busy right now&#8230; would you mind if I ignored you later 


Wow&#8230; now that was one heck of a way to waste my 10,000th post


----------



## Twin Fist (May 30, 2009)

i feel speshull


----------



## terryl965 (May 30, 2009)

TF stand tall while you are bending over


----------



## elder999 (May 30, 2009)

Twin Fist said:


> never under estimate me


 

Oh, I don't. I've got to say, though, that you perplex me--usually someone with your limited physical appeal makes up for it with a REAL personality


----------



## searcher (May 30, 2009)

elder999-are you saying TF is gravity challenged?



Or just challenged?       He is special.











Special education.


----------



## elder999 (May 30, 2009)

searcher said:


> He is special.


 

Of course he is. He must have a very large brain.......

...._to hold *so much ignorance*_ :lfao:


----------



## midnight star (May 31, 2009)

i cant believe some of u have so little respect for other arts-no matter what your personal opinion of them are!

check tenets 1,2 and 4!!!

set an example!

put your points across without all the macho "my martial art's better than yours" bullsh*t!!

**steps triumphantly down off her soap box!**            LMAO!!


----------



## Twin Fist (May 31, 2009)

naw, its just ME they dont respect....lol


----------



## granfire (Jun 1, 2009)

midnight star said:


> i cant believe some of u have so little respect for other arts-no matter what your personal opinion of them are!
> 
> check tenets 1,2 and 4!!!
> 
> ...




I think it's called a roast....but dammit, he keeps jumping off the grill!


----------



## elder999 (Jun 1, 2009)

Twin Fist said:


> naw, its just ME they dont respect....lol


 


If you spoke your mind, you'd be _speechless.
_


----------



## zDom (Jun 1, 2009)

midnight star said:


> i cant believe some of u have so little respect for other arts-no matter what your personal opinion of them are!
> 
> check tenets 1,2 and 4!!!
> 
> ...



But..but... my martial art IS better than yours!



((Grins, ducks and runs a weaving hard-to-hit escape route ...))


----------



## Xue Sheng (Jun 1, 2009)

zDom said:


> But..but... my martial art IS better than yours!
> 
> 
> 
> ((Grins, ducks and runs a weaving hard-to-hit escape route ...))


 
Well unless your art is CMA (and it isn't) I find THAT hard to believe 

(puts on disguise and runs very fast for cover in hidden fortress of solitude which has a sign on the door "Beware of The Leopard)


----------



## elder999 (Jun 1, 2009)

*Top Ten Signs You've Joined Twin Fist Martial Arts*:

10) Your club patch looks suspiciously like a bulls-eye target. (with two right hands.....)
9) First technique consists of falling to the floor, curling into the fetal position, and whimpering pitifully.
8) The "gis" are used hospital gowns.
7) The homework is always to watch another Jackie Chan movie.
6) The techniques are only effective if your attacker is one of the Three Stooges.
5) The club motto is "If you fall down eight times, get up seven".
4) Ranks are issued on scrolls in Korean.
3) Students take themselves to the mat 2 or 3 times simply trying to tie their belts.
2) Sensei's hands are registered with the local police as a deadly weapon. 

[SIZE=+1]and the number 1 sign you've joined the Twin Fist Martial Arts:[/SIZE]

1) Did General Choi ever really say he was going to _"open up a can of whoop-***"_ on someone?
:lfao:


----------



## Twin Fist (Jun 1, 2009)

ok, now THAT i might print up and post in the school...


----------



## terryl965 (Jun 1, 2009)

elder999 said:


> *Top Ten Signs You've Joined Twin Fist Martial Arts*:
> 
> 10) Your club patch looks suspiciously like a bulls-eye target. (with two right hands.....)
> 9) First technique consists of falling to the floor, curling into the fetal position, and whimpering pitifully.
> ...


 

I am sorry that is funny


----------



## MasterWright (Jun 1, 2009)

I switched to WTF because I got tired of standing in one spot for long periods of time, but that is my preference. I did learn some cool patterns in the ITF.

However, I believe that one gets a better idea of real fighting by feeling a hard knock once in a while on the Hogu than point sparring with no contact.


----------



## shesulsa (Jun 1, 2009)

I'm sorry ... and truly, NO disrespect intended ... but I just can never look at the following ...

"WTFTKD"

... and not read "What The **** Tae Kwon Do!"  Seriously, no offense intended, just abbreviation programming. 

Anyways ... you'll get no insults from me, TF. None intended, anyway.


----------



## Twin Fist (Jun 1, 2009)

not even if i beg?


----------



## Twin Fist (Jun 1, 2009)

MasterWright said:


> point sparring with no contact.




no contact?

you aint never been to Texas I gather.....


----------



## zDom (Jun 1, 2009)

Twin Fist said:


> not even if i beg?



I _TOLD _you: *NO MORE TABLE SCRAPS!*


----------



## elder999 (Jun 1, 2009)

zDom said:


> I _TOLD _you: *NO MORE TABLE SCRAPS!*


 
That's no joke. Guy's so fat his _shadow_ weighs *50 lbs*. :lol:

He thinks a balanced meal is a big old sandwich............._in each hand._ :lol:

He goes to the zoo, and the elephants throw _him_ peanuts! :lfao:


----------



## MasterWright (Jun 1, 2009)

Twin Fist said:


> no contact?
> 
> you aint never been to Texas I gather.....


 
 You're right, there were some broken noses and ribs but not as many knockouts . It's been a while.

I think that every style has it's good points, nothing wrong with your style


----------



## MasterWright (Jun 1, 2009)

Oh , I have been to Texas, by the way.


----------



## Empty Hands (Jun 1, 2009)

MasterWright said:


> I think that every style has it's good points, nothing wrong with your style



Hey, none of that, we're supposed to be giving him a hard time!

TKD is for *******!  Get your hands up and away from your waist!  A real man would do [insert my art here]! 

See?


----------



## Xue Sheng (Jun 2, 2009)

Empty Hands said:


> Hey, none of that, we're supposed to be giving him a hard time!
> 
> TKD is for *******! Get your hands up and away from your waist! A real man would do [insert my art here]!
> 
> See?


 

I really want to, but I can't.... I use to train TKD.....but wait a minute... it was pre-Olympic.... EUREKA!!!!


Modern TKD is for *******! stop worrying points and learn how to really fight....  A man would do Old school TKD....a REAL MAN would do CMA!


----------



## elder999 (Jun 13, 2009)

Yours is a black and white mind in a color coded world.


----------



## Gorilla (Feb 23, 2010)

Now this is a funny thread...Glad to see that Twin Fist can laugh at himself...I can always respect someone who can laugh at himself...Very good Twin Fist


----------



## Drac (Feb 23, 2010)

Twin Fist said:


> hogu are the giant maxi pads that WTF (olympic style) fighers wear to make sure they dont get a bruised uterus.
> 
> dudes included.
> 
> they dont wear gloves becasue none of them ever learned to throw a punch


 
Thank you for the best laugh I had all week...


----------



## Touch Of Death (Feb 23, 2010)

Perhaps I have said this already, but you instructor sits on the T.V. and watches the couch!
Sean


----------

